# Highwheel



## locomotion (Apr 20, 2016)

tks for the info


----------



## barracuda (Apr 20, 2016)

1888 - 1892, see:

What Year is my Columbia?

Let's see the whole bike!!


----------



## locomotion (Apr 20, 2016)

tks for the info

bike is mostly original, only missing correct seat (has seat frame) and correct grips


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2016)

Did I miss a photo ???


----------



## locomotion (Apr 20, 2016)

mike j said:


> Did I miss a photo ???




yes you did, got the info, deleted the pic


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice Bike!!


----------



## mike j (Apr 20, 2016)

Why did you remove the photo ?


----------



## locomotion (Apr 21, 2016)

you can see pics of my bikes in the for sale section!!!


----------



## mike j (Apr 21, 2016)

locomotion said:


> very simple, in 2 occasions, I found that my pictures were used WITHOUT my permission on other sites with people claiming they had the bike for sale!!!



Really? That's terrible, poor you. Guess you can't be too careful these days.


----------



## locomotion (Apr 21, 2016)

mike j said:


> Really? That's terrible, poor you. Guess you can't be too careful these days.



yeah poor me


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 21, 2016)

did you copyright the photos??  photos get copied all the time ,  computers have a feature that enables this function , was your bike the secret columbia highwheel , that only 20,000 were made and there are 15,000 still in collections ,is it like this rare , example


----------



## locomotion (Apr 21, 2016)

man you have one nice looking Columbia Bozo!!!
must be valuable


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 24, 2016)

not mine , i only do original , stuff ,


----------



## locomotion (Apr 24, 2016)

your from India or Pakistan Bozo?


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 24, 2016)

i am nowhere man ,


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 24, 2016)

........... A worldly guy...............


----------



## mike j (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone riding like that could be one with the universe.


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## pelletman (Apr 25, 2016)

Bozo has forgotten more about early bicycles than most people in this world will ever know...


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you ,   Big respect =good seeing you all at the Gettin Place   wpb


----------

